# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Cẩn thận năm “chiêu” lừa đảo khách du lịch

## boydappha

*Trộm cắp, lừa bịp, gian lận và dối trá thường xuyên xảy ra với du khách phương xa tại các khu phố du lịch trên thế giới. Để tránh tình huống bị móc cạn túi, bạn cần cảnh giác trước năm thủ đoạn lừa đảo trong nháy mắt.* 


_Du khách có thể cạn túi khi đi nhằm những xe taxi chặt chém - Ảnh: Fotolia_


*Phí taxi*

Trong suốt hành trình du lịch, người bạn cần để mắt đến là... tài xế taxi. Có thể đa số bác tài là người trung thực, nhưng ở bất kỳ đâu cũng có không ít tài xế sẵn sàng chặt chém những du khách xa lạ đến với thành phố của họ qua việc tính gấp đôi, gấp ba số tiền họ phải trả.

 Đầu tiên, những tài xế này lợi dụng việc khách không biết đường sá để đưa họ đi vòng vèo, đặc biệt ở những tuyến đường thường xuyên tắc nghẽn giao thông. Kế đó, tính gấp ba cước phí đối với khách không quan tâm tìm hiểu giá cước đi xe trước khi bước lên taxi.

 Cuối cùng, một số tài xế tỏ ra thân thiện khi đề nghị đưa khách đến khách sạn hay nhà hàng của ông chú, bà bác nào đó. Và lúc này bạn phải móc hầu bao trả tiền phòng, tiền ăn cao gấp nhiều lần... 

*Cảnh sát giả nhưng ăn cắp thật*

Tại nhiều thành phố, bọn trộm vặt thường chọn cách thức cải trang làm cảnh sát địa phương để chặn hỏi các du khách với lý do kiểm soát tiền giả.

 Thông thường, kẻ xấu luôn tận dụng cơ hội khách phương xa rất tuân thủ luật pháp nước sở tại và tôn trọng nhân viên trong trang phục cảnh sát. Vì thế, khi họ vừa mới đổi tiền hay rút tiền từ ngân hàng, chúng yêu cầu khách mở ví để "tịch thu tiền giả" hay nhanh tay rút tiền từ ví của khách. Để tránh mọi bất trắc trong tình huống này, du khách nên yêu cầu những vị cảnh sát đáng ngờ cho xem giấy tờ chính thức hoặc đề nghị được đến sở cảnh sát địa phương trước khi cho kiểm tra ví.

*Ăn cắp thẻ tín dụng*

Ngày nay tin tặc không chỉ ngồi sau màn hình máy tính. Một số tin tặc ăn cắp dữ liệu thẻ ngân hàng ngay trước mắt du khách một cách ngoạn mục! Thực tế đã xảy ra trường hợp người bán hàng, phục vụ nhà hàng hay tiếp tân khách sạn có ý đồ đen tối sử dụng điện thoại chụp lại những con số trên thẻ tín dụng của khách, sau đó ung dung cướp toàn bộ tiền trong tài khoản của họ.

 Du khách vì thế cần để mắt đến những thao tác trên các sản phẩm công nghệ của người phục vụ, tránh xa những người vừa cầm điện thoại di động vừa cầm thẻ tín dụng để thanh toán.


_Hãy thận trọng khi thanh toán bằng thẻ - Ảnh: Fotolia_

*Những trao đổi đáng ngờ*

Cần cảnh giác trước những người làm ra vẻ giúp đỡ người khác, nhất là khi họ đặc biệt chú ý đến hành lý của bạn. Tại các phòng chờ nhà ga hay sân bay, kẻ cắp có thể xuất hiện như một quý ông lịch lãm và ngỏ ý nhờ bạn trông hộ hành lý khi hắn ta đi vệ sinh. Sau đó, hắn lịch sự đề nghị trông lại đồ đạc để bạn thoải mái tới lui. Lúc này, hành lý của bạn sẽ biến mất theo ông khách lịch lãm kia!

*Máy quét (không) an ninh*

Máy quét hành lý tại các cửa vào một số nơi công cộng nhằm bảo đảm an ninh, thế nhưng cũng không thiếu những tình huống đáng ngờ. Vì vậy, tốt nhất hãy chờ người đi trước nhận lại hành lý mà không có vấn đề gì ở cửa từ trước khi đặt túi hành lý cá nhân của mình trên tấm thảm lăn của máy quét.

 Một số kẻ cắp cố tình gây tắc nghẽn ở cửa từ để đồng bọn nhanh tay lấy các túi hành lý vừa ra khỏi máy quét.
 (Sưu tầm từ Internet)

----------


## vido

cái nì giống kiểu đi du lịch nc ngoài thui, còn Việt Nam mình thì bọn trộm cắp chuyên nghiệp hơn nhiều  :cuoi: . Dù sao cũng thank vì đã share bài nhé

----------

